# Quick CSUSA Group Buy



## Monty (Jun 5, 2011)

THIS BUY IS NOW CLOSED.
But don't fret if you didn't get in this time. I'll be running another in about a month. 		

Since it’s been some time since we had a CSUSA Group Buy and I need some kits from them, I’ve checked with myself and given myself  the OK to open this buy. This is open to the first 12 respondents to this thread who are willing to work with the following restrictions:

CLOSEOUT and out of stock items have been removed from the sheet. If I can't expect to fulfill the orders, I am not going to solicit them.

PAYPAL only....I will be placing the order no later than Friday, June 10 . Must have PayPal funded by Thursday, June 9, 11:59 PM Central US (avoids the midnight/AM/PM questions! I know we have a few sticklers running about). I will PM your total and my PayPal info.

SHIPPING:
Will be defaulted to $10.95 via USPS Priority Flat rate medium box (within USA). It will include tracking. For smaller orders that will fit the smaller priority box, shipping (within USA) I will refund the difference in shipping.

If you have very large orders, they may not be able to fit into one flat rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you place your order and we'll go from there. USPS now has the large priority mail flat rate box for $14.95 which is 50% bigger.

Listed Kits: I have spent the better part of the afternoon going through the CSUSA website updating available kits and costs. If you want kits that are not listed (i.e. Apprentice kits), add the kit ID and description to the bottom of the spreadsheet. The apprentice kits follow a different discount pattern that maxes out at 10 or 20%. I will PM your total with appropriate discounts when quantities have been met. Also, if I missed adding in a kit that was OOS last time and it now shows in stock, you may add it in.

I am not willing to order other kits/projects at this time, but tubes and bushings will be included.
*NO Backorders*. See that little dot, it's a period. Out of stock items will be refunded.

I have updated pricing in the attached spreadsheet, any changes or inaccuracies will be corrected when order is placed with CSUSA. I believe the spreadsheet is accurate, but will not make up any differences if I have mistyped or transposed numbers.

Domestic Insurance:
I do not require that you pay for Insurance. But I also will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. The domestic shipping charges are below. Do not include the shipping cost in calculating insurance costs.

$1.80 ................ $0.01 to $50
$2.30 ................ $50.01 to $100
$2.85 ................ $100.01 to $200

$4.75 ................ $200.01 to $300
$5.80 ................ $300.01 to $400
$6.85 ................ $400.01 to $500
$7.90 ................ $500.01 to $600

International orders will be accommodated but shipping and PayPal fees will cost more and will require insurance. Sorry, I cannot give rates since I have no idea. FYI, I will only do USPS shipping and the cheaper means may not be insurable. Order at your own risk...or pay the premium. Here is how I will handle International Orders: I will give you an estimate that will be too high. You Pay Pal me that amount. Once I have the final amount with shipping and Pay Pal charges, I will refund you the difference. I will not be responsible for any loss or damage once the items leave my hands. In the event it is needed, I will assist on any claims as much as I can.

The attached spreadsheet will calculate your total cost. There will be an additional discount from CSUSA, but I will not have the exact amount until placing the order. You will be refunded this difference via Paypal. The net was 13% on the last order (on top of the volume discounts!).

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone. Thank you 

Please indicate your IAP username on all payments. 

Post in this thread that you are in. I will PM to confirm and send you my email to send the spread sheet to.

Thanks for playing....and thanks to Jon for letting me steal his spreadsheet and write up from the last GB he ran.

Mannie


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Jun 5, 2011)

I am in.  I'll get the spreadsheet to you later today. 

Robert


----------



## warreng8170 (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm in. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## RDH79 (Jun 5, 2011)

Count me in 
Thanks
Rich H.


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm in on this one. Thanks.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 5, 2011)

Mannie, I like the quick turnaround!  I'll throw in with you for some of the new kits they have.


----------



## Monty (Jun 5, 2011)

Up to this point, everyone should have received a PM from me with my email for the spreadsheet.

Warren, sorry about the title to your PM. I clicked on the wrong subjuct when I copied it.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm in for a small order.


----------



## jfoh (Jun 5, 2011)

I would like to be included also if you still have room. Thanks, Jon


----------



## Dave Turner (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm in for this. Is there a minimum order I need to achieve?


----------



## turbowagon (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm in!  Thanks for organizing this, Manny!


----------



## dtswebb (Jun 5, 2011)

Mannie -

I would like to participate on this group buy please.

Thank you.

Matthew


----------



## chrisk (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm in too. Thank you Mannie.


----------



## ghostrider (Jun 6, 2011)

Nevermind. I'll just order straight from them and let someone else have the slot.


----------



## Monty (Jun 6, 2011)

Dave Turner said:


> I'm in for this. Is there a minimum order I need to achieve?


No minimum Dave.

Up to this point I've PM'ed everyone. If you didn't receive a PM from me with my email, please let me know.


----------



## Rchan63 (Jun 6, 2011)

Can I play?

Richard


----------



## dtswebb (Jun 6, 2011)

Mannie -

The spreadhseet is hewading back your way.

Thank you for the opportunity to participate in the group buy.

Matthew


----------



## ren-lathe (Jun 6, 2011)

Monty, By my count you hit your twelve am I correct?


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 6, 2011)

email sent with spreadsheet.....hopefully


----------



## Monty (Jun 6, 2011)

ren-lathe said:


> Monty, By my count you hit your twelve am I correct?


That is correct. I'm closing this buy.
But don't fret if you didn't get in this time. I'll be running another in about a month.


----------



## stolicky (Jun 6, 2011)

Man, and I was just saying last night that a group buy to CSUSA would be great about now!!!  I would consider actually organizing one eventually, but there is no way I could do it anytime soon - too much traveling going on.

Guess I should have check IAP last night instead of taking photos of recent pens!  Maybe next time...


----------



## dtswebb (Jun 6, 2011)

Manny -

Your invoice was received and you should be getting notice from Paypal that the money has been sent your way.

Thank you.

Matthew


----------



## Monty (Jun 7, 2011)

Here is a list as of 8PM central time of who is in and where we stand. I believe everyone should have received a PM from me with the email address to submit their list.

http://woodenwonderstx.com/Master List for post.pdf


----------



## killer-beez (Jun 8, 2011)

*Missed again...*

Now that I have money I was asleep at the wheel. Missed another one....


----------



## chrisk (Jun 8, 2011)

Paypal payment sent.
Thank you Mannie.


----------



## Monty (Jun 8, 2011)

Only 25 hours left to get your order and payment in.

I have heard nothing from Roberts Sherlock, warreng8170,thewishman, and ren-lathe.
I will not chase people down for their order. If your order and the payment are not in by the deadline, you will be dropped from this buy.


----------



## RDH79 (Jun 9, 2011)

*PP?*

Did you get my PP? And you can send the hardener for the epoxy with the kits. I am in no rush for it.
Thanks
Rich H.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 9, 2011)

Monty said:


> Only 25 hours left to get your order and payment in.
> 
> I have heard nothing from Roberts Sherlock, warreng8170,thewishman, and ren-lathe.
> I will not chase people down for their order. If your order and the payment are not in by the deadline, you will be dropped from this buy.


 
Are you going to meet the 100 pen discount without these people?

I don't understand why people sign up for these buys then not follow up or just silently back out without saying a word.  In this case they knocked someone else out of the buy for not being in the first twelve..... pretty sad!


----------



## killer-beez (Jun 9, 2011)

*Missed the orginal dead line...*

I have an order for 35+ kits in case someone backs out and you need someone to help make the minimum...  If not I will try for the next one.


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2011)

RDH79 said:


> Did you get my PP? And you can send the hardener for the epoxy with the kits. I am in no rush for it.
> Thanks
> Rich H.



Rich,
Yes and yes. Did you get my late email reply last night?





Texatdurango said:


> Monty said:
> 
> 
> > Only 25 hours left to get your order and payment in.
> ...


  We have more than enough to make the minimum.


----------



## Kaspar (Jun 9, 2011)

Couldn't have done it this time anyway, but I might try to get in on the next one.  



killer-beez said:


> Now that I have money I was asleep at the wheel. Missed another one....



Each forum (as well as each thread) has a subscription setting that will send you daily updates about any new threads.  On the right side of the blue forum title bar you'll see a "Forum Tools" button next to the "Search This Forum" button.  Click on the Forum Tools button and then on "Subscribe to This Forum" and you'll never miss another opportunity to spend your money.  :biggrin:


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Jun 9, 2011)

I'll get you the info and payment this afternoon. I had an emergency that came up and had to prioritize family over pens.  Thanks for taking the time to do the group purchase.


----------



## Rchan63 (Jun 9, 2011)

Paypal sent

Richard


----------



## killer-beez (Jun 9, 2011)

Kaspar said:


> Couldn't have done it this time anyway, but I might try to get in on the next one.
> 
> 
> 
> Each forum (as well as each thread) has a subscription setting that will send you daily updates about any new threads.  On the right side of the blue forum title bar you'll see a "Forum Tools" button next to the "Search This Forum" button.  Click on the Forum Tools button and then on "Subscribe to This Forum" and you'll never miss another opportunity to spend your money.  :biggrin:


Got it set up.  Thanks for the info!  Now I can spend lots of money!!!


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2011)

As of 2:30 PM this afternoon, I have received payment from everyone that was sent a PP invoice except jfo. Still no response from Roberts Sherlock, warreng8170, thewishman, and ren-lathe.


----------



## warreng8170 (Jun 9, 2011)

Monty, just sent you a PM. You'll have everything very soon.


----------



## RDH79 (Jun 9, 2011)

Monty said:


> RDH79 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get my PP? And you can send the hardener for the epoxy with the kits. I am in no rush for it.
> ...


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Jun 9, 2011)

All paid up and good to go. Thanks again for setting this group buy up.


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2011)

As of 9:50 PM central time I have received orders and payments from everyone except thewishman, and ren-lathe.Since I have not had any correspondence from them, I will considered this formally closed and will accept no more orders and payments.
I'll keep everyone posted on the status of the buy as soon as I know anything.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry, Mannie. I just got back from a late run near Cleveland. For some reason, I thought the deadline was the 10th. Rereading, I see that was the time you were sending in the order, not the time you needed our orders.:redface:

I'll read more carefully next time.


----------



## Monty (Jun 11, 2011)

Order has been placed and confirmed that all items were in stock. Should ship to me on Monday. I'll post when I receive the box.


----------



## Monty (Jun 13, 2011)

Received an email that FedEx has the package from CSUSA. Should arrive Thursday. I'll try and get all orders boxes and shipped by Saturday. 
We also received an additional 13% club discount on everything. I will make all refunds after I get everything in the mail.


----------



## dtswebb (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey Mannie -

I have a great idea - please donate any savings coming my way to the IAP.  It'll be painless for me; the money has already been spent.

Thank you.

Matthew


----------



## Monty (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks like FedEx isn't any more reliable that UPS. Tracking the package it told me it was on the truck out for delivery and here it is almost 7PM and it ain't here yet.


----------



## Monty (Jun 16, 2011)

Surprise, surprise, surprise. Guess what was just dropped off at my front door.
43 pounds of pen kits.


----------



## RDH79 (Jun 16, 2011)

They probably dropped it at the post office so you have to go get it there. I have had to do that a couple times with UPS. And the guy drives right by my house right after he leaves the post office. Whats with that? I asked the lady at the PO and she just gave me a dumb stare.


----------



## Rchan63 (Jun 17, 2011)

WOW.....43lbs of pen kits, That musta been a sizable order.


----------



## Monty (Jun 17, 2011)

Rchan63 said:


> WOW.....43lbs of pen kits, That musta been a sizable order.



Catalog price would have been over $4k.


----------



## Monty (Jun 18, 2011)

All orders have been sorted boxed and mailed. I checked the orders twice, but you know that does not necessarily mean anything as I had 1 kit left over. If you are missing a kit and can tell me which one it is, I'll forward it to you.

This afternoon I'll figure everyone's additional discount we received and refund that along with any excess from your shipping and refund it to your PP account tomorrow, or if you prefer, I'll send it to Jeff as a donation to IAP.


----------



## Monty (Jun 19, 2011)

I'll be posting the refunds shortly. 
First I want to make everyone aware of a mistake on the spreadsheet.....it did not add in the price of the extra tubes. I went ahead and deducted this from the extra 13% discount we received so it's actually not costing you any more, just a smaller refund for those that ordered extra tubes.
The refund was calculated like this -
13% of the kit and bushing amount minus 87% of the tube cost (if you bought extra tubes) plus any amount left from the  $10.95 shipping (my shipping cost was $10.50 for most that went out in the medium FR box).
  After the refunds are made, there was $66.21 left. I’ll forward this to Jeff for IAP.


----------



## Monty (Jun 19, 2011)

Monty said:


> I'll be posting the refunds shortly.
> First I want to make everyone aware of a mistake on the spreadsheet.....it did not add in the price of the extra tubes. I went ahead and deducted this from the extra 13% discount we received so it's actually not costing you any more, just a smaller refund for those that ordered extra tubes.
> The refund was calculated like this -
> 13% of the kit and bushing amount minus 87% of the tube cost (if you bought extra tubes) plus any amount left from the  $10.95 shipping (my shipping cost was $10.50 for most that went out in the medium FR box).
> After the refunds are made, there was $66.21 left. I’ll forward this to Jeff for IAP.


Man I feel stooopid. It didn't work out right earlier this afternoon, now it is, don't know what I was thinking. Looks like I owe those that bought tubes a little more back. I'll get to it shortly.


----------



## dtswebb (Jun 20, 2011)

Manny -

The order arrived in today's mail.  Everything ordered was in the box so the additional kit ain't mine.

I appreciate you doing this and allowing me another opportunity to have the beloved wife look at me and ask "Another box?"

Matthew


----------



## Rchan63 (Jun 20, 2011)

I got mine 

Thanks

Richard


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Jun 20, 2011)

Got mine today as well...thank you very much for arranging this.


----------



## turbowagon (Jun 21, 2011)

Got mine yesterday, Mannie.  Thanks so much for the effort on your part.

Best,

Joe


----------

